# any furry emo/screamo/skramz projects?



## Aikooller (Oct 28, 2013)

sorta curious if there are any screamo or emo bands/projects of the furry variety who maybe would play shows nears cons or whatever, anyone know any?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 29, 2013)

I sure as heck hope not. Last thing furries need are bands that pander to their emotions >.>


----------



## Aikooller (Oct 29, 2013)

oh come on, it'd be rad!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 29, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> oh come on, it'd be rad!



No, it would not be "rad" at all.


----------



## Aikooller (Oct 30, 2013)

i think it'd be awesome :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2013)

I'd be pretty interested, to be honest.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Oct 30, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> [...] rad!



The 80's called. They wanna hang out with you again and miss when you guys used to get together to give each other perms and do a lot of coke while voting for Ronald Regan.


----------



## Aikooller (Oct 30, 2013)

shush  a lot of people into emo and screamo say that


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

I would do some screamo metalcore


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

screamo is different from metal or metalcore. ._.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> screamo is different from metal or metalcore. ._.



I know, but screamo without metal is not good enough
Screamo + metalcore is the real shit
[video=youtube_share;ARAaLW1SbQg]http://youtu.be/ARAaLW1SbQg[/video]


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

thats not even screamo at all though x3 screamo is bands like saetia and hot cross


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> thats not even screamo at all though x3 screamo is bands like saetia and hot cross



Thats good to know then


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> thats not even screamo at all though x3 screamo is bands like saetia and hot cross



Not saying you're wrong, but there is quite a bit of screamo influence in that Bullet tune. Bullet's first album is probably their best and most original.
I myself go more towards post hardcore than screamo (I do enjoy it I prefer melodic vocals however.)

A Furry band isn't the best idea however.. I mean Black Veil Brides are given grief for looking pathetic before anyone hears their music (their music is shit though.)
The band would just be ridiculed too much to be taken seriously, you may think it's a good idea but you're only considering you, and not everyone else in the world who'll see/hear the band.

Unless they did solely Furry functions then it's not as bad I suppose but imagine trying to get a Furry band touring and signed :')


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;0fnyuKWMcIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fnyuKWMcIg[/video]

this is the kinda stuff i'm talking about o.o more of a DIY underground thing, i came across one on FA, wondered if there were more


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> [video=youtube;0fnyuKWMcIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fnyuKWMcIg[/video]
> 
> this is the kinda stuff i'm talking about o.o more of a DIY underground thing, i came across one on FA, wondered if there were more



Probably better off searching the mainsite.


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

i've found a few by one of my friends on there, i feel like more people around here would know it. then again most furries have shitty music tastes. (mostly only talking about the whole electronic genres that furs jizz themselves over


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> mostly only talking about the whole electronic genres that furs jizz themselves over



OI

U WATCH UR BLOODY MOUF, M8


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> i've found a few by one of my friends on there, i feel like more people around here would know it. then again most furries have shitty music tastes. (mostly only talking about the whole electronic genres that furs jizz themselves over



Mate when you get old you realise there isn't shitty genres, just artists you don't like. I bet if you studied these you'd find something you like whether you'd admit it or not.

It's not my preferred cup of tea but I do love some synth made beats.
And no, it's more synth fans here by ratio. There's a few of everything but synth/electro/whatever you call it collectively wins here.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> i've found a few by one of my friends on there, i feel like more people around here would know it. then again most furries have shitty music tastes. (mostly only talking about the whole electronic genres that furs jizz themselves over



LOL

you listen to emo music and calls others music shitty? You are wrong in so many fucking ways

emo music is the most shitty, easy, generic and simple shit ever


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> LOL
> 
> you listen to emo music and calls others music shitty? You are wrong in so many fucking ways



*OI*


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

i mean i like some electronic, but the majority of it made by furries is awful


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> i mean i like some electronic, but the majority of it made by furries is awful



Are you a musician?


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

emo isn't generic, at least true emo isn't. muscians put their soul into this shit. i know a lot of electronic muscians do too, but like, emo like mineral and cap'n jazz, rites of springs, they put in true emotions, you can feel it.  [video=youtube;vxq0tQRfvNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxq0tQRfvNs[/video]
listen to that and tell me i'm wrong


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

i've made music, yes.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 1, 2013)

I think anything can be generic if you find the common trait of the genre and just stick to those traits.
(i.e just break downs of monotone rhythm maybe stepped up by one semitone would make a song generic metalcore.)
All music can be emotional, depending on your connection, attitude upon listening, where you heard it etc.. There's too many variables and not enough research findings.

Can I just say while most people know most genres are cool, you're not gonna defend your argument by slating anothers.
When it comes to art music no one wins (except maybe record labels.. the bastards!)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> listen to that and tell me i'm wrong



You are wrong.

Now listen to this.
[video=youtube_share;ivTucYTzMCE]http://youtu.be/ivTucYTzMCE[/video]


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

i suppose so. i should just not post about this, most people don't know what emo/screamo is anywho, and it doesn't really matter if they are furries, it would just be cool i suppose o3o.


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

thats not screamo or emo at all, thats metal. ._, as i said before


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> thats not screamo or emo at all, thats metal. ._, as i said before



And my point is, it's better than generic, cheesy emo music


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

i disagree. but i just don't like metal too much. but thats not what this was about, i just wanted bands, ugh. xD i don't care if you think metal is better, thats not what i was asking. i happen to like emo better


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> thats not screamo or emo at all, thats metal. ._, as i said before



KC (I'm calling him that now apparently) didn't say it was.
I think he was just proving Dream Theater are awesome. (dem guitars :3)

Most people on here probably do not know about this genre, but you had to find out by asking, no?
I haven't met many post hardcore fans in outside life or in this domain in fairness. Quiet bollocks really I'm looking for a new band.

Oh avoid double post lest the moderators take your nards!



			
				K Cizzle said:
			
		

> And my point is, it's better than generic, cheesy emo music


Cheesy yes. In all fairness Dream Theater are titans of their field. 
Emo music in awareness and popularity has died down in the years, it'd be like comparing starbucks to my kettle.


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

true, it was pretty much a 90s thing, there still bands out there though. i don't think its cheesy but oh well, doesn't seem to be anyone so oh well


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 1, 2013)

Aikooller said:


> true, it was pretty much a 90s thing, there still bands out there though. i don't think its cheesy but oh well, doesn't seem to be anyone so oh well


I meant the cheesy ones, not all of them are cheesy, apologies.


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 1, 2013)

oooh, gotcha. my bad ^^;;


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Are you a musician?



Haha, HERE we go.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's a good screamo band.

[video=youtube;edpot4xOqsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edpot4xOqsI[/video]


----------



## Aikooller (Nov 2, 2013)

Orchid is awesome  love them a lot


----------

